# Check out this guy! (Feathertail)



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

$100 for this guy! But isn't he gorgeous?! I wish Feathertails weren't so...sickly and hard to breed!

What are your thoughts on feathertails? Anybody own one?

Here's the entire link


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

I "think" I do....what do you think?


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

poor betta


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Def at least a rosetail! He's lovely!


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

poor betta? mine?


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

I couldn't find the feathertail in the link. I don't have any clue what they look like anyway, so was curious. tracyalexa, your avatar pic is so cute. I love the pink lips!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

tracyalexa.. your fish isn't a feathertail. In fact I really don't think he's even a rosetail. He's just a run of the mill HMDT with uneven edges. His rays look straight however.

The other listing is closed so the link takes you to other auctions.


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Yup, sorry about that guys


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> tracyalexa.. your fish isn't a feathertail. In fact I really don't think he's even a rosetail. He's just a run of the mill HMDT with uneven edges. His rays look straight however.
> 
> The other listing is closed so the link takes you to other auctions.



Did you just call my beautiful baby run of the mill? :-?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Uh yeah.. run of the mill.. as in a regular HMDT and not a rose tail or feather tail.


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

run of the mill is kinda insulting....he think's he's pretty special. lol


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Lol


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Take it however you like. I'm not gonna get into an argument over syntax.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

tracyalexa said:


> I "think" I do....what do you think?


Your betta is very pretty!
He looks a bit like my new HM. 
I'm talking about his tail shape and appearance, except mine isn't a doubletail.


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

I was obviously joking...hence the lol in my post. You are a tad too serious.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i ment the poor feather tail


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

OK, so can someone explain to me what a feathertail looks like? Or a rosetail for that matter? And who is coming up with these names? haha


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

tracyalexa - your fish is NOT run of the mill, he is gorgeous!!  I'm sorry some people on here are so negative and don't have anything to do but post things like that.


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

Chill guys, 1fish2fish was just being honest.
No need to get upset about it, she didn't call your fish ugly or anything.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

kpullen89 said:


> tracyalexa - your fish is NOT run of the mill, he is gorgeous!!  I'm sorry some people on here are so negative and don't have anything to do but post things like that.


???

They weren't being negative. Run of the mill means it is something common that you can easily find, like HMDTs. It isn't offensive, it is just a fact. I have a HMDT as well, and as special as I think he is, there is nothing especially unique or exceptional about him, hence he is "run of the mill" too.


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Whoa, I'm not getting dramatic here, just making a comment. I simply don't agree with what certain people have said and I have the right to post that.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

this is the kind of thing that makes me truly dislike txt!!! one word in a varying context has created a debate that is truly foolish IMO.... run of the mill - defined as ordinary and common... no one was being derogatory and yet many participants feel they need to make a small contribution regarding a word and this turns into a larger argument.... you fish is very pretty and no one argues that point .... and just for the fun of my typical statements if you felt like something off was said why would you give any one on the internet the power to make you respond? hmm? come on folks you all know where i am going with this ..... back to the topic at hand i could not follow your link but looked up the fish in question and they are very beautiful....tell usmore about them....


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry, I feel that the thread has gotten snarky and was kind of avoiding it!

I'm disappointed I did the link incorrectly so it's no longer permanent! I really don't know much about the Feathertails othen than they are an extreme form of the Rosetail and that they are difficult to breed because they often are so mutated that they ha e difficulty swimming and other mutations, such as irregular scales and miniature fins! Unfortunately, this is the price bettas have to pay for us to develop new strains. 
However, if they can ever get the" kinks" worked out (and remember that all of our bettas are 'unnatural') I think these fish are gorgeous and would love to own a healthy and happy one!

Can you guys see this one?









Notice the extensive rays in the fins (resembling feathers), and also the stinted/small tail fin.










Now looking at this white betta (which looks more like a 'plain' rosetail, because I can't see the feathers) you can see how difficult it looks like it must be for him to swim!


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

So, do many people get upset about this trait because it makes their tails so heavy and thus harder to swim? Or is there another genestic issue with it? Just curious, I have heard a lot of ranting about rosetails though I think they are beautiful.
My new boy, Chester, is just a HM. However his fins are HUGE. And honestly, I feel sorry for him. I thought it was just pretty and that I would love it. But he doesn't even move like a betta should. I had to take him out of my divided 10 Gal because even the slightest current would bother him.


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

I think its multiple factors. I read that the genes/traits that cause branching, also cause short ventral fins and" poorosetails, not to mention the difficulty you noticed in your own betta. All that excess finnage really makes it hard for them to act" normally"

I found this awesome article talking about breeding rosetails.


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Your orange guy is a beauty btw! <3


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

nowzem said:


> Your orange guy is a beauty btw! <3


Thanks for the article (that explains it all) and the compliment!


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

Just to clarify...I'm not offended & I was joking when I responded. Text can be read wrong. I didn't LOVE that comment but I get it...and understand it. Back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

I think rosetails and feathertails are beautiful. I have a HM that I believe is a rosetail but he trimmed his own fins because it is just so heavy. He still has difficulty maneuvering compared to my others. I think it just makes their tails way to much for them to swim comfortably. It is beautiful though.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

tokala said:


> So, do many people get upset about this trait because it makes their tails so heavy and thus harder to swim? Or is there another genestic issue with it? Just curious, I have heard a lot of ranting about rosetails though I think they are beautiful.
> My new boy, Chester, is just a HM. However his fins are HUGE. And honestly, I feel sorry for him. I thought it was just pretty and that I would love it. But he doesn't even move like a betta should. I had to take him out of my divided 10 Gal because even the slightest current would bother him.


That's why I try to avoid breeding fish with outrageously long or heavy fins. A halfmoon can be bred to standard without being overly dramatic to the point where he can't swim. I'm of the opinion that caudal fins should be no more than 60% of the body length (standard calls for at least 50%). There's some fish where the caudal is almost as long as the fish itself.

I also think working on body shape is a big help in that dept. A thicker body will have the strength to hold up those fins. That's why I love Martinismommy's line so much. Not only are her fish not too finny but they're THICK. None of them have issues swimming, even under a soft current.


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

I think the problems can be overcome with selective and careful breeding, but maybe not. Will be interesting to see what's new in 10 years!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I hope your right but so far that has not proven to be the case. Unfortunately there's no way to get rid of every bad genetic flaw no matter how selective you are.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Especially when breeders try to sell the defects as something special and unique.


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

True that  Have you guys seen those weird" humpback" bettas? I don't know what they are called but they look like a cross between a betta and a parrothead cichlid.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

I love the look of the long flowing fins, but I am having my first experience owning plakats and I feel much better about the way they swim compared to my other bettas... I've always had pet store bettas so I can't comment on their lineage, but I tend to pick the thick ones too because I like how they look.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

nowzem: Thanks for posting the pics showing the feathertails. That white rosetail betta is GORGEOUS! I still don't understand what it means to be rosetail though.


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

The quest for the perfect halfmoon by selectively breeding for branching and straight caudal edges has given rise to a new development in the Betta splendens tailforms -the Rosetail. The main characteristic of the rosetail is the excessive branching in all three unpaired fins, especially the excessive branching and the overlapping rays in the caudal, which produces a 'rose-like' appearance. The extreme form of Rosetail can produce the very unique 'Feathertail' betta. A breeder using Rosetail bettas in their halfmoon lines has to be particularly careful of excess -fish who cannot swim properly, or who carry the trait into the mutation that has been coined 'X-Factor Fish' -fish with poor scales, shorter ventrals and collapsing finnage. [Taken from bettysplendens.com]


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I don't like, don't like at all....I prefer a fish that can hold his fins but is symmetrical at the same time....I agree with 1fish2fish...Martinismommy's fish are as good as they get.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you! I appreciate the explanation  Was too lazy to google.


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

LOL No problem!


----------

